# Videos from the Luftwaffe



## www.cockpitinstrumente.de (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello 

I`m looking for VideoClips of the former Luftwaffe

Also from the HE 177 Bomber of the Luftwaffe

Please send to the follows email !

[email protected]

regards 

Erwin

http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de


----------



## R988 (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend sending videos by email!

If you mean stuff like this

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ9KgSO9iO4_

I got most of the source footage from this site
http://www.jagdgeschwader4.de/

loads of original luftwaffe propagande films, I haven't had time to look through all of them.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 8, 2006)

R988 said:


> I wouldn't recommend sending videos by email!
> 
> If you mean stuff like this
> 
> ...




Just saw one of your films on You Tube. Good stuff. Last days of the Luftwaffe. What was the music?


----------



## reddragon (Aug 10, 2006)

There is a documentary of 8 videos called "Die Deutschen Luftwaffe" that looks very interesting but I've never seen it and I haven't been able to find it for quite some time. Wish I had a copy of it, though.


----------

